# Caught this beauty today but.....



## Saugeyeaddict (Oct 22, 2011)

I thought for sure she was a Walleye, but after looking at some of my other fish, could she be a saugeye??? The white tip tail is what made me think it was a Walleye and it lacks the usual spotting on a saugeye. Any thoughts?


----------



## puterdude (Jan 27, 2006)

Very nice looking eye.I think it's a saugeye as it does have the spots but they just aren't as pronounced as usual ,cold water does that to them at times and the walleye gene is probably more dominant.Regardless what it is, it's a beauty. Great Job!!!


----------



## 93stratosfishnski (Aug 25, 2011)

Without giving up location, what body of water were you in?


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Nice fish. Unless a central ohio lake hard to tell. Regardless aesome fish!!!


----------



## alumcreeker (Nov 14, 2008)

Looks like pleasant hill parking lot nice fish

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## webby (Nov 14, 2011)

Nice eye. I think all these fish are saugeye. Walleyes didn't make it here!


----------



## geoffoquinn (Oct 2, 2011)

What a beauty, any numbers?


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Looks like walleye to me. Very light. Most lake have one or the other correct? Should be able to tell just by the body of water you were on.


----------



## Saugeyeaddict (Oct 22, 2011)

Sorry fish was 22in and about 4lbs- female full of eggs. Also I was on the Ohio, that might make a difference in species. Not sure of saugeye numbers in the river. Should post in river section, but I know many of u guys from central. Thanks


----------



## gone-fishing (Aug 27, 2011)

any trace of black spots on dorsal? with them i say saugeye, without them im leaning toward walleye. either way nice fish!


----------



## bttmline (Apr 7, 2004)

Exactly about the spots. I can see the black bars on the dorsal in the photo, that makes it a saugeye.


----------



## BigFishHunter (Dec 14, 2011)

If it had one large spot on the spiny dorsal towards the soft rays then it was a walleye, but if it has no spot and had the black bars on the dorsal fin then it would be a saugeye. Looks like a walleye to me but the picture is hard to tell. Nice fish.


----------



## Fishpro (Apr 6, 2004)

Walleye. Nice fish.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

looks like a good meal to me. yum!! yum!!
sherman


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Vertical bars are showing...i think walleye.


----------



## SweetFeet (Aug 7, 2006)

I knew there was a reason you were my favorite principal! Mike McNeese, here!

That's a beauty of a fish there! Congrats!


----------



## EnonEye (Apr 13, 2011)

That is one clean nice looking Sandwich-eye. Would make a nice mount. I'd need someone from the DNR to chime in before I'd be convinced it's anything other than a walleye. How bout a naturally reproduced hybrid? Is that possible? GET IN MY BELLY!


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

bttmline said:


> Exactly about the spots. I can see the black bars on the dorsal in the photo, that makes it a saugeye.


What he said....Saugeye


----------



## puterdude (Jan 27, 2006)

It also has clearer membranes between the spines on the fins,definate give away for a saugeye as a walleye's are discolored and not transparent.


----------



## BigFishHunter (Dec 14, 2011)

I'm in school for Fisheries Biology and from what i can see i'm 90% sure this is a walleye. the picture makes them hard to see, but it has multipule markings and distinguising features that say it's a walleye.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Now, isnt it impossible to tale with without blood/dna work??? Again great lookin fish


----------



## Saugeyeaddict (Oct 22, 2011)

Okay great! This has been puzzling me (for some reason-it will still taste great). After looking at the chart below it has to be a walleye; or at least it has more traits of a walleye! It has some lateral spots but no blotches.









Here's 2 other photos my boy took of it before cleaning.

















Nice fish any way you look at it. Thanks for all your expertise!


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

was the tooth patch black or white ? Tom


----------



## Fishin Finatic (Oct 22, 2010)

After careful study I can say it's an 'eye for sure!


----------



## BigFishHunter (Dec 14, 2011)

That's definatly a walleye. Grest looking fish.


----------



## Saugeyeaddict (Oct 22, 2011)

Fried up my walleye or saugeye today and the kids and I had a feast. Tasted like a walleye..... I think!


----------



## cbdezz (Sep 7, 2011)

Real nice looking fish!


----------



## BigFishHunter (Dec 14, 2011)

I bet that had some really nice fillets. Would love to have some fresh fish. I haven't had fresh fish in like 7 years. I love releasing them, but i don't think it would hurt to eat just one


----------

